# Need help identifying older rotary cutter



## Devenpapa4038 (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi I’ve been searching around try to identify what the brand of this older rotary cutter that I have is. It looks similar to some of the howse ones I’ve seen but there’s no serial/model numbers on it. All the old Stickers/labels have been painted over and are flaking off but it’s missing part of the arm that attaches to the pto on the tractor and I’m not sure if a universal shaft would work to replace it or if it needs to be specific to this brand and model cutter?


----------



## Devenpapa4038 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. The PTO should be easy enough to find at any AG dealer or TSC for instance. Make sure the splines and diameter are what you need, and if you are going to be using that 9N to operate it, get the overrunning clutch with it. 
Mount up the cutter and measure from the cutter gear box to the tractor PTO. find a drive shaft that extends and retracts through that measurement.


----------



## Devenpapa4038 (Aug 23, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. The PTO should be easy enough to find at any AG dealer or TSC for instance. Make sure the splines and diameter are what you need, and if you are going to be using that 9N to operate it, get the overrunning clutch with it.
> Mount up the cutter and measure from the cutter gear box to the tractor PTO. find a drive shaft that extends and retracts through that measurement.


Alright awesome so I guess that was main thing I was unsure of if it needed to be specific to the cutter model or not. I’ll do that this afternoon and find out. If you don’t mind me asking since I’m fairly new to all this since my grandfather just recently handed this down to me what is the overrunning clutch for? I guess if I hangs up on something the clutch would slip to keep from breaking something with the pto?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

You have half of the PTO shaft attached to the cutter. Check that it isn't broken off. If you are lucky, you can find the other matching half that fits it at an Ag dealer or TSC store. The purpose of an overrunning clutch is to prevent the momentum of the mower from driving the tractor forward when you want to stop.


----------



## Devenpapa4038 (Aug 23, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> You have half of the PTO shaft attached to the cutter. Check that it isn't broken off. If you are lucky, you can find the other matching half that fits it at an Ag dealer or TSC store. The purpose of an overrunning clutch is to prevent the momentum of the mower from driving the tractor forward when you want to stop.


Ahh alright that makes since. Thank you I’ll try that out as well and see if I can do that


----------



## Devenpapa4038 (Aug 23, 2021)

I think it maybe have a overrun clutch on it already unless this is just a plain 1 1/8- 1 3/8 adapter


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

It does look like a Howse...


----------

